# Advanced search not working?



## amber (Aug 23, 2006)

I tried to do an advanced search but it doesnt seem to be working.  Anyone else having problems?  I did read that this site was down today for a bit, so maybe that was the cause.


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2006)

Advanced search is working fine for me amber. I think the site was down yesterday, I've been good today so far. Give it another go with different keywords maybe.


----------

